# hey everyone talk to me



## d17oug18 (May 20, 2009)

i have a starter website up, only 2 links work, ^_^ one of them the contacts page, take a looks and gimme some comments on there, either from the site or here =) thanks guys. mantisplace beware! lol jk ill never get your status of greatness =P


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2009)

greatness is all in the mind, make yourself great!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 20, 2009)

This might sound lame and stupid but you my "GIRLFRIEND" lol, are my insepration! i only have like 4 mantis' so that site is far from going "live" for real ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2009)

Well keep working on it and you will get there, it takes a lot of time!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 22, 2009)

why hasnt anyone told me about my site? lol i really need honest opinions on changes and effectiveness! come on ppl look at my site and tell me what sucks about it lol


----------



## Katnapper (May 22, 2009)

It might help if you supplied a ready-to-click link like this (the web address is buried in your signature, or else you have to go to your profile to find it):

[SIZE=18pt]Doug's Website[/SIZE]

The background is cool, but there's not much yet to critique. Clicking all over the page, I couldn't find any active links. It's a good start though!


----------



## Eldur (May 22, 2009)

It looks good but I found it very difficult to read the text with that background in the middle, hard on your eyes.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 22, 2009)

oh snap, im working on firefox and everything works there, wonder what happened with IE lol thats wierd! lol

ok everyone, browser problem is fixed, and are now working again, please check it out once more and goto my contacts page, OR just critize here, thanks yall!


----------



## Giosan (May 26, 2009)

Hey Doug!

I kind of know some things about making websites... As i did go to school for it.

Anyways!

The red is unreadable and actually not done. Red + Blue is a very hard combination and not easy to use. The way you use it, is not reconmended.

I would change the red into white, and put the opacity of the black background to 50%. You could also chose to change the background color to white with 50% opacity, and black letters. Maybe red letters will be acceptable.. not sure!  

The menu is fine, and easy to use!

I will not go into details and stuff, but i think in the overall it will look much better if you would just change that little thingy thing  

Good job and good luck


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations Doug!

It now seems to work in any of the browsers that I tried, including Chrome.

Everybody is right about the color, though. Yours is a commercial site, and its one purpose is to have people read about your wares as quickly and efficiently as possible. They don't need to be distracted by strange color schemes and shadow effects.

It comes up immediately on my setup, but remember that a lot of people are still using dial up (right, Orin?) and it might be slow to load . Have you tried it on a dial up machine?

Lastly, you might want to have someone look at your text and edit it for formal grammar and spelling ("your" for "you are," "skeam" for "scheme"). Lots of people have problems with formal writing, but they are easily solved by using the services of a third party proof reader. Right now, my dog is reading this over my shoulder and will point out any errors for a couple of biscuits.  

All in all, though, it looks very promising. Good luck!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 27, 2009)

BTW, Doug,

I don't know whether or not you saw the tiny link that Giosan have to their website, but it is well worth a look: http://www.beestje.eu/homepage.html.

Notice how easy it is to navigate through their pages, even if you don't speak the language!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> BTW, Doug,I don't know whether or not you saw the tiny link that Giosan have to their website, but it is well worth a look: http://www.beestje.eu/homepage.html.
> 
> Notice how easy it is to navigate through their pages, even if you don't speak the language!


[SIZE=14pt]hey Phil do you speak the language?, that website looks cool nice clean.[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 27, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]hey Phil do you speak the language?, that website looks cool nice clean.[/SIZE]


Nope. I don't even have a Dutch-English dictionary, but it's the best language I know to fake into English. Look at the Home Page and the item that begins "We heeben hier een ootheek..." I take that to mean, "We have here an ooth that we expect to produce nymphs soon."

O.K. Giosan! Tell me that it really has to do with an old man riding a bicycle into a wall!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Ya the Ooth I think that it would be what there are saying.[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (May 28, 2009)

i made some new changes, made the letters more legdable changed the writing around. tell me what you think ^_^


----------



## Giosan (May 28, 2009)

Haha Phil, That's quite right actually  We Dutch people use a lot of English words  Or well... with a twist. Woul love to hear you pronounce it though, haha!

Much better Doug.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2009)

Hi Doug, the site is nice, but I still had a hard time reading the white lettering and I think the background was the problem, and also I needs to be caps!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 28, 2009)

Giosan said:


> Haha Phil, That's quite right actually  We Dutch people use a lot of English words  Or well... with a twist. Woul love to hear you pronounce it though, haha!Much better Doug.


Giosan: No way! I know my limitations!  

Doug: It does look better, but the background does tend to compete with the text. Any way that you can soften or blur it a bit?


----------



## d17oug18 (May 29, 2009)

i put in a new background image, i think it makes reading a little bit easier, let me know  D-PLACE WEBSITE


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 29, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i put in a new background image, i think it makes reading a little bit easier, let me know  D-PLACE WEBSITE


Good job, Doug! Now even an old man with failing eyesight can read it!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey guys, i didnt want to make a new topic about this so i am continuing this one, I dont know if anyone has been looking at my site lately but can you take a look and let me know about some of the pages, Also, if you want me to add your link to my site let me know ^_^ thanks peepz =)


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Sick website! Really navigable. Although when i try to look at the cages and encolsures part it takes me to the site of where you bought your domain. Are you coding in HTML? Because you might have just missed a reference point or something. Anyway nice looking website


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 21, 2009)

no the enclosure section is not done yet lol, nor is the "secret" care section, im having writers block on what i can do with them ^_^


----------

